# Could this actually be AF 3 days before OTD?



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

OK, really sorry about this I know some women may answered this question before, over and over again but I have just come off 4 x12 night shifts in a row and I am exhausted and worried so asking my question anyway do forgive me   ....I usually look online first but just cant get it together to tired and emotional.

Important Dates
29 march EC
1 April ET 2 embies

I have not had a period since early December, so dont know when I am due as they D/reg me for 3mths, my test date is only 3 days away and 2 days ago I started feeling sick and vomiting occassionally, last night tiny pink discharge visible at around 8pm, checking every hour but nothing at all till about 30 mins a go, more bleeding like i am starting AF and mild fuzzyness in tummy/abdomen usually get when AF is due.

A little emotional, and not sure if 3 days before OTD it could still be implantation bleeding? Or more likely to be AF at this stage inthe game?

Please please advise and anyone who has had similar and still got a BFP please reply too, Nurses opinions welcome also.

Benett xx


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Benett
Sorry i have no words of wisdom...I'm actually in very similar position to you so would love to hear any opinions too! 
For me it's 
test day 3 days time
29 march EC
1 April ET 2 embies
this morning = tiniest drop of v light blood when I wiped but nothing else all day
killer migraine on sat (sometimes get these before period)   vomited on Sat too...prob the migraine
Just wanted to say I know exactly how you are feeling and am keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey ladies

It could be a bit of late implantation bleed so however hard it is, try and keep the PMA    

Some ladies do get some spotting/bleeding in 2ww and early pregnancy so it ain't over yet. I had full flow periods for several months and didn't realise I was pg (when pg many years ago) and my friend had proper periods, no symptoms, no weight gain and had no idea she was pg for 6 months...her son was 14 last year....so it certainly doesn't mean it's over yet.

The closer OTD gets the harder it gets to stay positive, I do understand it;s not easy....but you're nearly there lovelies....just a few more days !!

Lots of sticky orangey vibes and positive thoughts coming your way 



Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Natasha
My PMA has returned and will stay until OTD  
xx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Natasha 

You are so wonderful, Thank you for sharing your views and offering encouragement, you have always been on hand to pep me up and offer advice and perspective during this 2ww thank you soo much honey   . 

I feel so neurotic.

Well I am feeling better after reading your post, and VIVA_DIVA!!!!    So glad to have found someone who is at the same stage with dates as me over the next couple of days......

Are you on Aspirin daily too? Because since I posted this, I have only just realised, that about 10-15 mins before I noticed the blood I had taken my daily 75mg aspirin but didnt swallow as I usual do, I chewed it by mistake as was multi tasking eating an apple at the same time * it was junior aspirin, didnt taste bad so was easily forgotten*...I actually fell asleep *in a sulk* and woke up again before i remembered - takes me a long time to have the penny drop at times... bit slow I is.  

So maybe that was only tiny spotting but because I chewed  my aspirin which is a blood thinner it made it look more than it was    I'm regularly advising patients to chew aspirin in cases of cardiac issues etc, I should have put 2 +2 together sooner  LOL what a doofus.  .. I havent had any blood since.

Well Anyway whatever it is/was thanks to you two I am feeling much more positive.

Would be nice to stay in touch Viva_diva. Wishing you     and   for us both. 

Benett xx


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Bennett
Glad the bleeding has stopped and will be   for you. Hoping it was just a blip with the old Aspirin. No I'm not on Aspirin. I took four paracetamol over the course of the weekend tho (am a neurofen girl but not allowed to take during 2ww) to try to ease the migraine...thought I was going to die I was in so much pain!! Think the progesterone support is causing all sorts of havoc!
Best of luck over the next few days. Keep up the   and keep me posted xx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

My OTD is also in 3 days!  I have AF cramps today, major bloated stomach but no sore boobs which worries me! I'm trying to keep sane for a few more days! I do already have twins from IVF a few years ago.  I had bleeding on and off from day 11 post EC with them, so BFPs are definitely still possible.

Sarah


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Sarah

Thanks that helps to know, well i am still checking every couple hours and still no bleeding or anything, however when i cough i do get sharp pain in abdo like i've twisted summin.

woohoo fingers crossed for you too darling keep us updated.


----------



## lillylouis (Mar 2, 2010)

Hiya ladies i think im going mad to reading to much into things , my test day is sunday so got a bit longer to wait have had a dull ache for nearly a week now reallt tender boobs but they have stopped hurting now! sickie feeling and completely knackered also  my belly has been bloated since et on easter sunday so dont know what to think ? going a bit   have noticed a snotty like discharge when i wipe not clear but creamy in colour sorry not nice i know lol is this normal ? who knows ... anyway good luck to all you ladies on your 2ww sticky thoughts to all  xxx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Lily lou

I had tender boobs from pretty much the 3 day ater ET due to progesterone pessaries, abdo pains yes a little due to EC, nurse told me it would take 2-3wks to settle as i was very inflamed, just drink LOTS of water that helps with bloatedness.

Not sure about the discharge as not yet experienced that....oh hold on, yes I did, a tiny bit though, i didnt think anything of it. sorry cant be of more help...... here is a link to the side effects of the progesterone thread

 Side Effects of Pessaries

Good luck hun


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Benetton! Hope you're doing OK, Hun. Just wanted to offer some reassurance to any of you girlies out there bleeding before OTD....

I started trying to bleed two days pre OTD, so did a sneaky pee test which came back feintly positive... the next day it was "trying" harder, so I POAS again : negative. I thought it was all over so stopped the progesterone pessaries to let AF out...

On the Wednesday, OTD, the bleeding was getting heavier but thought ought to test so I could tell clinic: feint positive... Clinic said retest a couple of days after bleeding stops... I went on the bleed heavily for me, red blood with big clots - horrible - until the Friday morning when it started to ease...

I'm now two weeks post OTD, no bleeding for twelve days, still BFP - and getting stronger - waiting for my scan this Friday, but hopeful that there's a little someone in here!

Hoping &   for good news for you too,

  

Shebear


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Awwww Shebear

Thank you so much for sharing that and CONGRATULATIONS, hearing those stories really do help morale and maintaining PMA.

I am getting more nausea this morning after drinking my daily dose of milk *YUCK* I hate cows/goat/rice milk and actually cant tolerate it as it used to make me gag but since ET I force it down with Nesquick, that has helped me drink a full glass no problems...however today I cant finish it and the longer it sits looking at me.....taunting me... telling me it knew i would be back and that the soya milk was never an 'Ole faithful.... the more I wanna gag.

Anyway...OMG!!!! 1 more DAY!!! Arrrgghhhhhh!!!.... had butterflies and anxiety all morning, having weird dreams too, I mean really weird!!.. I tend to remember my dreams anyway but this week they are random and bizarre, I think it may be all the brain activity and anxiety i'm experiencing.

How are you doing Viva_Diva, Sarah and lillylouis?


----------



## mimi29 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi benetton 

Just want to wish you lots of luck ive got my fingers crossed that you will get BFP !!!!! 
Thanks for all the messages you sent me on my 2ww... I tested on monday got a BFN but new before i tested as AF had arrived 
You will be fine i have a good feeling and what shebear wrote is really positive ..

Keep strong  

mimi xxx


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Mimi - really sorry to hear that. I hope you are OK and have friends and loved ones around today.  I hope you can try again. Sometimes it can take a few goes if you can handle sticking with it.

I'm doing OK today. Not sleeping much!! And no AF pain today although loads last two days.  Less than 24 hours to go! Am going to watch a DVD tonight to try and keep my mind off it!

Sarah


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Aw thanks shebear and Sarah. It's so heart warming to hear positive and uplifting stories and to share this rollercoaster. Well alas I thinks it's all over for dh and I for this cycle. Did a sneaky pee stick this morning and it was a punch in the stomach NO! Had to dh and myself out of out misery as we were going koo koo looko ga ga. Dh had a big day at work today so did the stick at 6am so at least our minds won't be whirring with the anticipation. I still haven't bled get tho... Just the faintest pink for three days running+ no real af pains... Weird as I am as regular as clockwork. 

Not sure what is around the corner. Maybe anyther try at the antagonist as body hasn't been as bashed up as standard protocol, maybe genetic testing , even been thinking adoption from overseas as many children and babies needed loving homes. However recovering from heart attack shook of the expense of this option. Already spent a small fortune on icsi and was hoping to invest in expensive camera equipment as I graduate this summer as a photographer. Need the equipment to follow enable me to make it as a career. Lots of thinking and decisions to be made! Btw feeling surprisingly ok ... Both feeling numb but keeping it together. Thanks for all the support and kind words  

Wishing everone positive vibes for tomo= not ling now!!!!! Hang in there. Hope to hear great news tomo. Goodluck everyone xxxxxx


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

*VivaDiva* i'm guessing from what you say you tested early today? If so you must test again on OTD... I tested one day before and got a BFN, then BFP on OTD the next day... You never know, I couldn't believe it: still can't 

   To you all,

Shebear x


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Benetton

Just browsing this thread!  Just read about your dreams...you are sooooo pregnant!!!

Everything crossed for you

x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey SusanG

I dont understand! weird dreams means ya pg? since when? LOL, share your knowledge girl, you got me all anxious again over here LOL, bit scared .....I feel REALLY pg but so worried that i'ts all in my head and pessaries, if I am not I will be definately crushed tomorrow, positively inconsolable , I know the only real confirmation is the blood test tomorrow    .

Thanks hun...Oh one other thing... Only seem to want to eat high protein based food, steaming some fish and veg as we speak, in small print cos scared of looking an 'April fool' tomorrow if it comes back negative *had ET on 1st April|*


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi you!

Stop worrying!

I only say the thing about dreaming because 3 of us went to Madrid for DEIVF, 2 out of the 3 had weird dreams a few days before OTD and got BFP and me who didn't have any dreams had a BFN! So there you go absolute proof that dreams mean you're preggies!!

x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

LMPO!!!...

Absolute!!!... OK then that settles it...LOL.... Thanks honey and soo sorry you didnt get your BFP, so recently too    I am  for you for next time.

 
Thanks for the positivity.

Mimi- hey, you're welcome, so sorry you got a BFN too   still have my fingers crossed for you though for next time sweetheart.

ROLL ON TOMORROW TESTERS!!!! GOOD LUCK TO ALL, those starting treatments and those awaiting AF so they can start.

Lalallalalallaaallaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Yep I tested one day early! sorry...had to rewrite post as tried to put a smiley in and lost it all...was in the original... Nightmare posting from phone!  Silly testing early even if only 1 day b4. Think may retest tomo... Just in case!! You never know. 

Benett have you totally stopped bleeding? Hope the crazy dreams make your dreams come true. Fingers crossed. No time at all now!!! Keeping fingers crossed.

fingers crossed and pmi to all xx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Aww Viva!! Noooo.... you having a blood test done too to be sure hun?   

I haven't bled since... ermm... monday?, yeah monday, I think had a tiny bit of brown yest early morn, nothing since.


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

hey, just wanted to say good luck for tommorrow   sounds like it'll be good news to me


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Benett hun no not another blood test!!! Will stick to a pee stick tomo...am needle phobic at best of times lol! Had op to remove needle from foot when I was 7 so hate needles!!! Have to say have been a naughty girl indulging in a glass of vino last night, caffeine fix mocha this morn plus a bit of retail therapy!! Will be in absolute shock if the bfn turns into s bfp overnight!!!!
 really getting close now


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks Isabellasky * what a lovely name*

[email protected] Viva_D.... Ya wuss.... how ya gonna deal with Epdural when you go into labour? LOL...

Well I am still keeping my fingers crossed for ya .


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Just doing my "daily check in"  

   to you all but "tut tut" to those naughty early testers    

Wishing you loads of luck for OTD



Love n hugs
Natasha xx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

LMAO @ Natasha!! Love the Squad Cars!!... I love Nee Naw's!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

I couldn't just read and not reply.....
Sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow benetton adn viva_diva   
I'm keeping everything crossed for you both xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Just popping on to say *GOOD LUCK* to Benetton!!! Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

And as for strange dreams, they are very common in pregnancy... I have some really vivid wierd dreams when I was pregnant last year!! 
I have everything crossed for you.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Aww Thanks

Glad you didnt read and Run... Rungirl... LOL... OK,  that was a lame joke I know..  ....Just so giddy with excitement today, DP is wetting her pants.. well so she says.. she may actually be telling the truth this time... LOL 

She asked me if I too, was getting so excited I fart.... Nah!! ...I think she was just trying to get me to relate to how she is feeling right now  .... I tried to explain to her that the drugs were making me do that anyway and that I was keeping her side of the bed warm till she came back  ..
Annyyyyyyywaaaay!! 

Thanks Natalie!! ... ooh crikey! well lets hope I have some more tonight.


----------



## Sarah Leucine (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just thought I'd let you know that I've done my pee stick and I've got a BFP!! I hope you join me soon...got everything crossed for you..

Sarah x


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey *Sarah Leucine*! That's fantastic news! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Benetton sending you lots of    for today hon!!!!!  

congrats Sarah!!!!!!    xxxxxxx


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Massive congratulations Sarah that's amazing news! 

Benett keeping everything crossed for you hun xx


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Been hanging around hoping for some news from *Benetton* Thinking of you, Honey, you take care. Hoping for good news


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats *Sarah*   

Just wondering how *Bennetton* is doing ? Am keeping everything crossed (fingers, toes, legs, eyes...I'm typing with my nose   )...

         

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

I was wondering too. Can you imagine if we all lived nearby, that would be one crammed bathroom.


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

LMAO : isabellasky!!!

Hey ladies Thank you soo much
had blood test this morning, now gotta wait and call at 3.30-4pm for results. I am F****** censored word my pants!!!

ARRRGGHHHH!!! LOL 

Viva_Diva -did you do it yet hun    

OMG!!!! SARAAAHH!!!


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

The suspense is killing me - let alone you!! lol Have you called yet Benett?


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

I CANT SODDING BELIEVE I HAVE TO WAIT FOR A CALLL BACK.... ARRGGHHH!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

.....you've all got us in suspenders !!    I'm waiting here with bated breath along with you....hope they don't keep you waiting too long otherwise I'll pass out from lack of oxygen  

Lots of luck Bennetton      
N x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Aw Benett you poor thing... been on the edge of my seat waiting for your news.


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Ha! I was due to leave work 10 minutes ago - Supposed to meeting OH in Sainsburys - Hoping they give you a call soon Benett!


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

even i want to know! never been on this thread before but i'm on the edge of my seat lol

Good luck x


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Right, I've really got to go before I get my backside kicked for leaving her doing the big shop on her own lol 
Hope all is well Benett, and good luck! If they still haven't called by half past give a ring again - Sometimes I don't think these clinics appreciate how important it is to you! x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Think i'm gonna throw up, still no call back..... Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhh!

son of a Bleep, censored word ******* hospital nurses.... censored word hell!!


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

awww you are all so lovely!!!!! think imma start crying in a min

LOL @ keeleykeeley

I feel really supported Ladies thank you


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

Am waiting anxiously for the news Benetton   God this is torture! 
 for good no's

2babies x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks 2babies....

Natasha you may as well breathe honey,  think imma be waiting a while... frigging clinic closes at 4:30 its 4:30 now......And now they are ENGAAAAAGED!!!! ARRRGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm just here spying on you Bennetton!   Remembered about an hour ago that today was your OTD so have come to find you lol. Have EVERYTHING crossed for you!!   @ stupid hospital not calling you back right away, how can they not know how important this is to you!!!!!


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks Hayley! 

Had my blood test at 10:30 am can you believe it! had to wait all day and now this ... shoulda tested myself... grrrrr


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

OMG!!!!!! this must be driving you crazy benetton.......arrggghhh, i really feel for you, have been checking my computer all day.
I really hope they let you know soon..... xxxxxx


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

am on the verge of a nervous breakdown here and I don't even know you. They have to tell you right now as it's v bad for my blood pressure LOL


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL @isabellasky

yep @ rungirl

I'm sitting in the living room, tv off, one hand holding mobile, other holding landline.... this is horrible, my stomach is churning like someone slipped a whole pack of Dulco-Ease into my weetabix and I cant seem to stop shaking.... Mean, Mean pooper troopers!! LOL


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Come on come on come on come on !! 

What are these clinics like...as if it's not an anxious enough time as it is without alllllll this waiting around 

   

N xx


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

This is bad for my health....i've just eaten 2 doughnuts whilst hitting the refresh button on my laptop repeatedly


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

Hayley25 said:


> This is bad for my health....i've just eaten 2 doughnuts whilst hitting the refresh button on my laptop repeatedly


lol i know what u mean!


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!

         
HCG 194...

  In shock... be back in a min.....


----------



## Hayley25 (Jul 17, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I just knew it would be!!!! Am so thrilled for you both hun xxx


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations!!!    

Told you were...it's the dreams that give it away!!!!

Have a great evening with your partner and look after yourself!!

x

PS Now I can get back to the study books without having to keep on checking on you!!!


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

*HURRAH!!!!* I'm so pleased! You deserve it after that wait!


----------



## 3babies (Aug 31, 2008)

WAY TO GO B  CONGRATS ARE DEFINANTLY IN ORDER  WELDONE TO YOU BOTH   

THAT WAS WELL WORTH THE WAIT 

2BABIES X


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so happy for you both, yippppeeeee!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## zoooooommmmm (Aug 5, 2009)

Brilliant news, so pleased for both of you, just had a little cry as so happy for you (yes I am strange)

Isa


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

fantastic news girly! i'm very happy for you!

Nice to chat to you all lol


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

congrats hon that is soooooooo fantastico.  YAY for Benetton. xxxxxx


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

HEY WAY TO GO BENETT BFP CONGRATULATIONS YOU MUST BE OVER THE MOON!!!!!!!     Wow what a wait, that must have been torture!!! My phone ran out of battery half way through the events! Back home now and so happy for you. My goodness talk about nail biting! 

Not such great news from me I'm afraid. AF arrived this arvo. Been at work which involves standing up so spent much of the afternoon bent over double in a quite corner. Not good! 

Shame not to able to continue the journey with you as we had similar cycle times, embies, 2ww symptoms! Just goes no show we must never analyse 2ww symtoms too much as we are all different. Wishing you sticky vibes and a healthy happy pregnancy. You never know it may be twins!! 

Congrats to you and your partner. Enjoy a relaxing evening celebrating xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG I have tears in my eyes!  CONGRATULATIONS I am soooooo happy for you... absolutely thrilled.  You must be so over the moon. I'm so happy for you... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

That is wonderful Benett!!  So pleased for you both!! xx


----------



## Louiseb26 (May 13, 2009)

Benett i tracked you down   Been going out of my mind not knowing.
Well done Hun       
YOU DONE IT.Sending you the biggest   ever.

Lou xx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry Lou was on the phone to DP for ages, she was laughing and going crazy in shock and then I had a dance around the house for a litle while then remembered I had to eat LOL.... and then posted was just about to send you a link....
A message is on the link below for all you ladies too ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=234376.new#new


----------



## dawniek (May 8, 2009)

WOW! CONGRATSSSSSS BENETT! Soooooo chuffed for you. I just knew it,yayyyyyyyyy! We will both have babies in dec,yayyyy! What dates your first scan? Mines 3rd may. 3ww,yikessssss!

XDAWNIEX


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Haye Dawnie it's 7th May...

Someone on here thinks it may be twins LOL... we'll see....

Viva_Diva... see PM honey, so sorry  

I am really touched!!! Cant say thank you to you all as individuals and as a colective enough, please do see my message on my link to my news and PM me anytime you want and add me to your buddy list anytime if ya want.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Woooo Hooooo

Excellent news hun....so pleased for you      

Love n hugs
Natasha xx


----------



## suc (Apr 14, 2010)

Bennet 
How is it going ? How are you feeling ? So excited for you ! Still have not worked out how to do an online dairy but i will. I test on Wednesday nothing much to report other than poking pains my ovaries on days 12 and 14 after EC nothing since no sore boobs everyone talks about symptoms come and go. No symptoms in the morning but feel like S**T by the time I go to bed - Cramps in my abodomen

Will keep you posted, Let me know how your first scan goes


SUC


----------

